# give property to my tortoise? has this been done?



## Robertchrisroph (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello and good day. I am about to move my king over to our little piece of dirt on earth. (when it warms this spring). This year I will be burning our mortgage papers. Weeee. since my king has longer then I, can I put the property in his name and give to him? I do thank you all. have a great day


----------



## dmmj (Mar 11, 2015)

I am not an expert, but I would have to say no. Animmals don't have property rights. When you see animals inheriting stuff, it is usually given to a care giver who then takes care off said animal, after the owner dies.


----------



## wellington (Mar 11, 2015)

I doubt it, unless you also named someone as say a co-owner that would take care of the tortoise and the land. However, you would have to ask a. Attorney. There is probably a way. Let us know what you find out and CONGRATS ON THE MORTGAGE BURNING. You should video it


----------



## dmmj (Mar 11, 2015)

Just for example you would put me in your will, that I get your propety upon your death, as long as the tortoise is cared for.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 11, 2015)

A trust can be set up to which an estate, including property, can be bequeathed. Where there's a will, there is a way (so to speak)!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 11, 2015)

I am actually in someone's will. I take care of the tortoises he has, I get the property upon his death. It is a bunch of desert tortoises, and a sulcata, so I agreed to it, I planned on taking care of his animals anyways, I have known him for many years.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 13, 2015)

I agree with everything being said here. I've been researching this topic a bit too, as we think about our children and new pet that hopefully will out live us.

Just to reiterate what everyone else has said so nicely...
"Avoid leaving gifts to pets in a will Animals do not have the legal capacity to own property. What many people do instead is they leave the pet with someone who they know will provide it with good care. You can also leave that person any property or money to help out with the care of the pet. Certain states do allow for trusts with an animal as the beneficiary. If this makes you more comfortable, check to see what your state's laws are. However, as long as you believe in the person you are leaving your pet with, you probably do not need a pet trust fund." - See more at: http://estate.findlaw.com/wills/what-not-to-include-when-making-a-will.html#sthash.Wy752ZBr.dpuf

Here are a couple of articles that I've checked out as well, if your curious...
https://www.petfinder.com/dogs/bringing-a-dog-home/providing-pets-future/
http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/free-books/dog-book/chapter10-3.html


----------



## Ross Malcolm (Mar 13, 2015)

If you have the resources you should be able to set up a trust to take care of the property and the tortoise.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 13, 2015)

Also, HEARTY CONGRATS on burning the Mortgage papers!!! Woo-hoo!


----------



## teresaf (Apr 9, 2015)

Im 47 (or 48?) ad haven't burned mortgage papers yet! I guess you have to stay in one place long enough to pay off the mortgage! LOL! We keep moving and every time it's to a bigger house so NOPE. it'll be a while. Kudos to you!


----------

